# Just ordered some sandbags



## rubbershoes (Apr 25, 2012)

The river was pretty high and fast-flowing this morning.  Mid Devon say they'll let me have some  sandbags

Anyone else at risk of flooding?


----------



## Gerry1time (Apr 25, 2012)

Christ, thankfully not, although I know some people who will be. Fingers crossed it doesn't come to that.


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 25, 2012)

we should be ok as the other side of the river is the flood plain

but if it rises high enough our workshop could be at risk


----------



## claphamboy (Apr 25, 2012)

rubbershoes said:


> The river was pretty high and fast-flowing this morning. Mid Devon say they'll let me have some sandbags
> 
> Anyone else at risk of flooding?


 
I thought you lived at the top of a hill, have you moved or is my memory wrong?


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 25, 2012)

rubbershoes said:


> The river was pretty high and fast-flowing this morning. Mid Devon say they'll let me have some sandbags
> 
> Anyone else at risk of flooding?


 
You are tobyjug and I claim that fiver.


----------



## Idaho (Apr 25, 2012)

Hope you stay dry. It's certainly be pissing down all day here.


----------



## xes (Apr 25, 2012)

*lives on top of a hill*


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 25, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> You are tobyjug


 
Fuck you, you fucking fuck


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 25, 2012)

claphamboy said:


> I thought you lived at the top of a hill, have you moved or is my memory wrong?


 

I've moved


----------



## Geri (Apr 25, 2012)

Not unless the river Frome can run across Eastville Park and over Fishponds Road.

Apparently the river by Beeses tea gardens is so high and fast that they can't run the ferry.


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 25, 2012)

Great service from the council

I phoned them at about 11am and they delivered them by midday!


----------



## astral (Apr 25, 2012)

That's petty good. I went for a run through the woods earlier and the river was fairly high, but nothing to panic over.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 25, 2012)

Just don't water your new sandbags with a hose pipe, or you might get prosecuted...



seriously,  at thought of flooding.


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 25, 2012)

it should be fine

there's at least 4 feet between our house and the river


----------



## xenon (Apr 25, 2012)

Think it flooded bad around this part of Bristol in the 60's. There's a river run off thing opposite. I've never known it to be so high as slopping over the road though. I once read about the potential for a reoccurance of a historical tsunami fucking this whole city and beyond up but I try to forget about it...


----------



## Gerry1time (Apr 28, 2012)

Yep, last Tsunami round these parts was in 1607 - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bristol_Channel_floods,_1607


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 30, 2012)

The river's up about 8 inches from yesterday


----------



## astral (Apr 30, 2012)

Still, least your shoes will be ok.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 30, 2012)

not at risk of flooding, but have ordered some sandbags in case of falling olympic surface to air missiles


----------

